# A little eye candy for the ladies!!



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

Showing off my new puppy...lol


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

Awwwww, that's precious!  What a sweet look! That's to fool you so puppy can get into more mischief!  hehehehe! Great little buddy there!


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hard to believe this little guy can become an upto 85 lb dog.. Cant wait to bring him home... Boxer flashy Brindle... We are working on names. Check my thread in mutanville and vote on the poll I have listed.. Add other suggestions for a name also.. We are open to all and have till Laborday weekend to decide..


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

He is absolutely adorable!


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

cute cute cute!!


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh Im in love!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

he is cute. a friend of ours has a male brindle boxer too. and yes hard to believe that somethin that little can get soooo big. He is a little over 3 yrs old now and looks like a pony. .


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh so cute!!!


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

omg, precious!!


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

OMG... soooo cute! I used to have a flashy fawn male named Eli... I carried him around like a baby till he got too big.... Boxers are soo playful all their life...


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

What a cutie!


----------



## newshooter10 (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh my goodness!! That just made my day!


----------



## VicxenNewbie (Jun 7, 2010)

It doesn't matter the breed, any puppy is sooooooo cute!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

*Very precious...CONGRATS!!!!*

Although, I must say...that's not what my original thoughts were with your chosen headline. :embara:


----------



## Alberta Doe (Jan 6, 2009)

*So now you get to look forward to the chewing days!*


----------



## MsEMSarcher (Nov 30, 2008)

Awwwww....what a cutie!!!


----------



## mpflugradt (Oct 2, 2009)

I opened this thread and just started giggling. He is adorable. Thank you for sharing a picture of him.


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Darn, thought I was gonna sneak a peek at something naughty...and in a way, I was right. Just give him a couple of months.

I can almost smell the puppiness from here!


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

very cute!


----------



## Katera Chick (Aug 15, 2010)

Cutest thing ever....


----------

